

My first 13 questions about Google+ - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/07/04/my-first-thirtee-questions-about-google/

======
JordyB
Some good points in there. I also wonder about circles, it requires you to
categorize the people you know, if someone were to find out what category they
were in and that was different to the category they thought they should be in,
well thats sure to change a friendship.

